# Help! Need ID!



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

WHat is this???????? Black? White? the guy at the store said it was black, but it doesn't look like the other ones i've seen, i heard that some pet store owners say everything besides a red-belly is black, and they are illegal in my state, so i think he is full of crap......ANYONE KNOW EXACTLY WHAT THIS IS???


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

It's hard to say when they are juvi's, and in such rough shape. It very well could be rhom, or possibly irritans. One thing is for sure he needs some TLC, and some regular feedings.

How much are they asking, are you thinking of picking him up?

DO IT!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:nod: it does look like a juvi malnurished rhom


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

he looks really pale


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

I bought him already









what should i feed him, so far he hasn't been without minnows, he eats like 5 a day, what else should i feed him, WHat exactly IS beefheart?









is rhom a "black piranha"??

will his tail grow back??


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

tail, fins, etc. will all grow back except for eyes-WHICH REALLY SUCKS. Rhom is the scientific name for a black piranha. Beefheart is beef heart. Feed him healthy stuff cause he looks pale, healthy stuff as fresh raw shirmp, frozen smelt, and squid. Make sure to thoroughly thraw everything before putting it in..it could and will kill your fish


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

yUp thats a baby rhom


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

thanks


----------

